# Inspection Service Price



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Have been quoted £237.69 for a inspection service, Is this about the right price from Audi. Was told it also included a pollen filter change?

So apart from the pollen filter they just do a visual check over the car?

Regards


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

And engine oil change id hope.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Nope no oil change...purely inspection, no pollen filter either for me. I paid £257 to Slough Audi around 3 weeks ago for my 2 year old TTS ...


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

How often is an inspection service done?

The only services listed for mine are;

Interim Service £195
Major Service £375

Our interim Audi service includes: 
•Fluid levels check
•Exterior and underbody visual check
•Interior and electrics inspection
•Written condition report
•Audi Service history stamp/record
•Oil filter replacement
•Engine oil replacement

Our major service covers everything included in the interim service as well as: 
•Air filter replacement
•Fuel filter replacement (diesel engines)
•Spark plug replacement (petrol engines)
•Vehicle road test

But my car is just over 3 years old


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

My first inspection service was £120 inc.VAT. I used and will continue to use, an independent Audi/Porsche specialist. Main dealers massively over charge and don't get me started on how they treat you and your car... don't wash the car, they wash it, then I have to spend half a day machine polishing to remove the swirl marks they left. Don't change the settings on my electric seats, it took me ages to get comfortable... they change the settings. Mud all over the pedals and seat... we didn't put that there... and my favourite... your car will be available to collect from 4.30pm... get there at 4.30... 35 minutes later and several excuse me's... I actually get the keys... and oh, we also changed your wiper blades... what, why? Oh, because they were rubbing (nothing wrong with them)... err, sorry... I didn't agree to any additional work... then there's the bill :lol: Just some of my experiences from using Audi dealers for servicing over the last few years.

Go to an independent - they use the same Audi parts, don't piss you around, do a proper job and will save you a small fortune. Your warranty is 100% safe and not using a main dealer has zero impact on resale value. The independent I use is less than a mile from the main dealer and the guy who runs the business is servicing new R8's, RS6,4 and 3's and TT's of course. All because the Law has changed and we now get a choice on where to take our cars for servicing


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't forget if your Audi is three years or older you can go for the fixed price services

So that's £180 for an interim service, £345 for a full service and £65 for brake fuild change.
Also in this fixed prices is brake discs and pads £335 for the back and £385 for the front

(not sure if any of that's good or bad really for a main dealer service)


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Mark Pred said:


> Go to an independent - they use the same Audi parts, don't piss you around, do a proper job and will save you a small fortune. Your warranty is 100% safe and not using a main dealer has zero impact on resale value. The independent I use is less than a mile from the main dealer and the guy who runs the business is servicing new R8's, RS6,4 and 3's and TT's of course. All because the Law has changed and we now get a choice on where to take our cars for servicing


Couldn't agree more. Had years of poor service from Audi Franchisees and now have for the past 5 years had superb service from two independents. Just had the first interim service at 18k including oil, filter, pollen filter and inspection. £189 and the price for a 4 cylinder TT/TTS is £139. All services logged on the Audi servicing database.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Still confused about the servicing.

On the website we have interim & major on the mmi we have oil service and inspection service.

If the inspection service doesn't include an oil change then what is the massive price for?

I tweeted Audi UK about this yesterday.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

And this is the service plan literature


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

My car had an oil service and first MOT in March this year now its coming up Inspection Service due.So what is due just an Inspection or is it Brake Fluid Change?


----------

